# 

## miko_80

Wiosną 2012 chciałbym zmienić moje szambo na biologiczną oczyszczalnię ścieków. Dla mnie ważne jest to, aby urządzenie było bezobsługowe, tanie w eksploatacji i przede wszystkim nie wydzielające nieprzyjemnych zapachów (mam ich dość przy opróżnianiu szamba…). Hurtownia, w której byłem poleca mi oczyszczalnię z obrotowymi talerzami BioDisc firmy Kingspan-Klargester. Wydatek nie jest mały dlatego chciałbym poszukać kogoś, kto ma takie „cudo” zainstalowane.

----------


## harius

hej,najlepiej zapytać komu sprzedali ,najlepiej 1-2 lata temu taki klient będzie miał najlepszą ocenę produktu ,montażu,serwisu i wszystkich za i przeciw.

----------


## rybniczanin

Nie wierz w bezobsługowe oczyszczalnie ścieków. Mam biologiczną oczyszczalnię od września 2009.Trzeba kontrolować i  reagować ustawieniami, wraz ze wzrostem zanieczyszczenia. :yes:

----------


## bladyy78

Jak reagujesz i ustawiasz i skąd wiesz że trzeba reagować i coś zmieniać. Ja zamontowałem oczyszczalnie i zapomniałem że ją posiadam, wiec chciałbym wiedzieć jak się objawia zwiększone zanieczyszczenie.

----------


## rybniczanin

> Jak reagujesz i ustawiasz i skąd wiesz że trzeba reagować i coś zmieniać. Ja zamontowałem oczyszczalnie i zapomniałem że ją posiadam, wiec chciałbym wiedzieć jak się objawia zwiększone zanieczyszczenie.


Nie wiem jak długo masz oczyszczalnię. Moją trzeba przy korzystaniu 6 osób opróżniać średnio co 8 miesięcy. W miedzy czasie przy zwiększeniu zanieczyszczenia trzeba zmieniać program napowietrzania. Kontroluje ją raz na tydzień- dwa tygodnie zaglądając do niej i przedmuchując sitko z pompy mamutowej.Ewentualnie przy większym zabrudzeniu ostatniej komory, czerpakiem przerzucam zanieczyszczenie do ponownego oczyszczania, do komory spustowej z kanalizacji domowej.

----------


## Pietro Muratore

Rybniczanin i Bladyy78.
Napiszcie proszę jakiej i firmy i które modele użytkujecie, jak długo, czy są bezawaryjne, jak sprawuje się serwis, jaka jest jakość wody, gdzie odprowadzacie wodę i generalnie o trafności swojego wyboru.
Przepraszam, że nie na temat ale wreszcie odezwali się praktycy a nie teoretycy.

----------


## Michal_Kamilka

Przyłączam się do prośby kolegi Pietro Muratore

----------


## bladyy78

Ja swoją oczyszczalnie Bioekocent 3300 Pro użytkuje od kilkunastu miesięcy, przez 2 osoby, na początku do niej zaglądałem, ale z ciekawości, jednak nie ma tam nic ciekawego do oglądania wiec mi przeszło i od kilku miesięcy do niej nie zaglądałem, u mnie nie muszę czyścic żadnych filtrów, pompę napowietrzającą mam w kotłowni, wodę z oczyszczalni odprowadzam do potoku. Oczyszczalnia ma budowę prosta jak budowa cepa, są to 3 zbiorniki każdy po 1100l, nie ma w niej niczego co by mogło w przyszłości się zepsuć, wszystkie jej elementy wewnętrzne można bez problemu dostać w każdym sklepie hydraulicznym, wiec nawet za lat dzieścia  gdyby coś uległo awarii to nie będzie problemu z daną częścią.  Regulację pracy napowietrzania ustawiłem raz na początku i teraz już tego nie reguluję. U mnie nie ma potrzeby wybierania czegokolwiek czerpakiem z ostatniego zbiornika, bo nawet jakby się tam dostały jakieś osady to zostaną przepompowane raz na dobę do pierwszego i drugiego zbiornika.  Co do opróżniania osadnika wstępnego  to prawda trzeb to robić średnio raz na rok, ale też to zależy od ilości osób które ja użytkują, u mnie przy 2 osobach będę to robił na pewno rzadziej niż przy 6 osobowej rodzinie. Co do jakości wody to się nie wypowiadam, po za tym że jest przeźroczysta nic więcej o niej nie mogę powiedzieć bo po prostu jej nie badałem. Co do serwisu również się nie wypowiadam bo zamontowałem i uruchomiłem ją samodzielnie i nie potrzebowałem do jej uruchomienia autoryzowanego serwisu. Oczyszczalnie zamówiłem na allego bo była zdecydowanie tańsza niż u lokalnego dystrybutora.

----------


## rybniczanin

Ja użytkuję oczyszczalnie AT8 kupioną w firmie AquaClear. Jest to oczyszczalnia która nie potrzebuje dużo miejsca. Spust wody mam zrobiony do studni chłonnej. Oczyszczalnię tego typu teraz, jak ją opanowałem mogę polecić. Natomiast firmę z której kupowałem nie bardzo. Pomoc z ich strony kiepska. W tej oczyszczalni trzeba zwracać uwagę na drożność pompy mamutowej. Wolę zajrzeć raz na tydzień-dwa i skontrolować dla sprawnego działania. Nie chcę mieć potem roboty, albo wołać beczki do wypróżniania. Jeśli ktoś chce, to może  poczytać na budujemydom.pl(rybniczak) o  moich  początkach z tą oczyszczalnią. :big grin:

----------


## rybniczanin

> Jak reagujesz i ustawiasz i skąd wiesz że trzeba reagować i coś zmieniać. Ja zamontowałem oczyszczalnie i zapomniałem że ją posiadam, wiec chciałbym wiedzieć jak się objawia zwiększone zanieczyszczenie.


Nie odpowiedziałem jeszcze na to pytanie. W przypadku mojej oczyszczalni mierzenie objętości osadu powinno odbywać się w komorze osadu czynnego. Z napowietrzanej komory osadu czynnego pobieramy 1litr cieczy z osadem czynnym i nalewamy do walca pomiarowego(w moim przypadku litrowy słoik).Po odstawieniu na ok.30 -60 min. bez mieszania,sprawdzamy wysokość lub objętość wysedymentowanego(słowo z instrukcji). osadu w walcu pomiarowym. Wartość ta powinna wynosić  od 300-700ml na litr. Usuwanie osadu powinno się robić przy wartościach wyższych niż 700ml na litr. Według instrukcji taki pomiar powinno się robić raz na 6 tygodni. :big grin:

----------


## rybniczanin

Jeśli ktoś nie chce czytać na tamtym forum o moich początkach z AT8 to pozwoliłem sobie skopiować tamten post i przenieść tu:




> Witam
> Jestem nowy na tym forum. Chcę się podzielić swoimi doświadczeniami z POŚ. Mimo że mieszkam w mieście to nie miałem możliwości podłączyć się do kanalizacji i po załatwieniu spraw formalnych w urzędach zdecydowaliśmy się z żoną na AT8 z firmy AQUACLEAR. Oczyszczalnię instalowała mi wyżej wymieniona firma we wrześniu 2009. Oczywiście wolałem żeby była montowana przez nich, żeby w razie komplikacji z funkcjonowaniem nie było wymówek.Miałem trochę sprawę bardziej skomplikowaną, bo musiałem do oczyszczalni dołożyć dostawki. Spowodowane to było niższym zejściem do ziemi z powodu podłączenia dwóch nitek kanalizacyjnych. Firma ta oczywiście wykonała robotę i zaszczepiła mi osadem czynnym oczyszczalnię. Początkowo wydawało się ze wszystko działa dobrze. Jednak po dwóch miesiącach ostatnia komora separacyjna za bardzo zanieczyszczała się. Po kontakcie telefonicznym przedstawiciel firmy pojawiał się w ciągu 3-5 dni. Tłumaczył mi na początku że trzeba ją dobrze wyregulować napowietrzeniem, bo na pewno jest produkowana za duża ilość osadu czynnego. Tylko po korektach z ustawieniami nie było widać poprawy. Następne interwencje w ciągu następnych dwóch miesięcy i próby ustawień przedstawiciela, jak i moje nie dawały poprawy. Oczywiście stopień zabrudzenia mieścił się między 30-70 procentami(ok50%) jak w instrukcji. Przyjazd przedstawiciela i dojście do wniosku, że osad czynny musiał być nieodpowiedni.Doradził wypompować oczyszczalnię i zaszczepić na nowo.Ja mając doświadczenie z ich poprzednim szczepieniem, po wypompowaniu oczyszczalni zastosowałem drugi sposób(raczej nie zalecany przez producenta. Zalanie oczyszczalni wodą bez zaszczepiania z napowietrzaniem. Powiem szczerze że po tym zabiegu wykonuje kontrolę(regulacja napowietrzania) i ewentualnie(przy dużym zabrudzeniu) płuczę wężem boki wewnętrzne i pompę mamutową oczyszczalni co jakiś czas, zgodnie z instrukcją. Jest nas 6 osób i przy AT8 wypompowywałem oczyszczalnię po 8 miesiącach zostawiając 30% osadu.Osad który trzeba wypompować wykorzystuje jako nawóz pod iglaki i do trawników w ogrodzie. Przedstawiciele firmy byli potem jeszcze tylko raz po mojej interwencji. Podnieść zawory napowietrzania (na przystawki), bo miałem daleko sięgać do regulacji. Oczywiście trzeba czyścić (zgodnie z instrukcją) i wymieniać filtr powietrza kompresora (dmuchawy), którą  mam umieszczoną w piwnicy.Zobaczymy jak dalej będzie sie ta oczyszczalnia spisywać, w tej chwili jestem zadowolony. Tylko niech ktoś nie myśli że takie oczyszczalnie są bezobsługowe. Kontrolę i pomiar zanieczyszczenia trzeba robić.

----------


## radekc

bardzo pomocne i dużo obrazuje, dzięki!

----------


## Tomek B..

Oczyszczalnia Biodisc Kingspana to oczyszczalnia z tych z wyższej półki. Sklarowane ścieki dostają się do komory biologicznej równomiernie ze stałym dopływem dzięki kubeczkowemu przenoszeniu z jednej komory do drugiej. Oczyszczalnia nie posiada żadnej pompy mamutowej, tylko silnik o mocy 50W, który porusza złoże biologiczne. Złoże biologiczne, pracuje nieprzerwanie 24h/dobę. Ściek wypływający z oczyszczalni wchodzi już w I klasę czystości. Można powiedzieć, że ta oczyszczalnia to mercedes pośród wszystkich dostępnych na rynku.

----------


## Beja

:eek: 
Widzę że trwa sezon na odgrzewanie starych postów.

Tomek B.: rozumiem, że to był twój wybór, którym chciałbyś się podzielić z innymi. Fajnie, że podkreślasz zalety podawane przez producenta. A pisze coś o słabościach tej oczyszczalni?
A w szczególności, co to znaczy 



> Ściek wypływający z oczyszczalni wchodzi już w I klasę czystości.


Masz na ten temat jakieś specjalne informacje, czy tak tylko cytujesz hasełka reklamowe? Bo dane od producenta nie rzucają na kolana.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Widzę że trwa sezon na odgrzewanie starych postów.
> 
> Tomek B.: rozumiem, że to był twój wybór, którym chciałbyś się podzielić z innymi. Fajnie, że podkreślasz zalety podawane przez producenta. A pisze coś o słabościach tej oczyszczalni?
> A w szczególności, co to znaczy 
> 
> 
> Masz na ten temat jakieś specjalne informacje, czy tak tylko cytujesz hasełka reklamowe? Bo dane od producenta nie rzucają na kolana.


Właśnie o to chodzi, że ta oczyszczalnia nie ma żadnych słabości. Ściek wpływa do złoża biologicznego z osadem czynnym cyklicznie w stałej objętości, wypuszczone 200l np. z wanny dostaje się do komory głównej z pierwszym złożem biologicznym skąd jest pobierane w stałych objętościach i przekazywane na drugie złoże biologiczne. Reklama na mnie nie działa nigdy. 
Przykładowe porównanie:
Aquamatic: BZT5 93,7%, ChZT 87,1%, Zawiesina 93,3%
Biodisc:       BZT5 95,7%, ChZT 89,4% Zawiesina  94,8%

Wbrew pozorom różnice są bardzo duże! Jeśli chodzi o I klasę to oczywiście przesadziłem, bo w takiej wodzie to łososie sobie żyją :smile: . Tak czy inaczej w przypadku biodisc oczyszczanie na stałym i pewnym poziomie, a gwarantuje to właśnie stały cykliczny dopływ ścieków, który rozkładają mikroorganizmy na tarczach. Nie wolno też zapominać, że te mikroorganizmy, które rozwijają się na złożu biologicznym, są bardzo wrażliwe i przy braku dopływu ścieków, po prostu umierają. Tak więc mamy złoże biologiczne, a co dokladnie na nim się dzieje, tego gołym okiem nie dostrzeżemy.
Poza tym trzeba zwrócic uwagę na technologię. Aquamatic nie oczyszcza ścieków na stałym niezmienionym poziomie.Przy minimalnym dopływie ścieków w Aquamatic wszystko jest bardzo dobrze oczyszczone, ale podczas dużego uderzenia z komory biologicznej wypływa już ściek o gorszych parametrach.
Jeszcze nie wiem, czy będę miał oczyszczalnię, prawdopodobnie nie i poczekam na kanalizację. Mam też domek z działką na wsi, cały jeden ha, do tego z rowem, którego jestem właścicielem, tam przydomowa oczyszczalnia będzie miała idealne warunki, więc pewnie o tym pomyślę w przyszłości. Tutaj można sobie podejrzeć biodisc:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuYDvWShOwA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grXv6...eature=related

----------


## Beja

> Właśnie o to chodzi, że ta oczyszczalnia nie ma żadnych słabości.


I to jest właśnie podejrzane w twojej wypowiedzi. Nie licząc tego, że ni stąd ni zowąd odgrzewasz stary wątek i wypisujesz laurki jakiemuś sprzętowi.



> Ściek wpływa do złoża biologicznego z osadem czynnym


Zdecyduj się - to czy to? Podpowiem - złoże obrotowe. Tylko i wyłącznie. Zero osadu czynnego. Przepisujesz skądś jakiś bełkot.



> wypuszczone 200l np. z wanny dostaje się do komory głównej z pierwszym złożem biologicznym skąd jest pobierane w stałych objętościach i przekazywane na drugie złoże biologiczne.


Pomijając nazwy, to się mniej więcej zgadza. Te kubełki jest to ciekawy patent - widziałem je też przy innych złożach obrotowych. tylko że wymaga zabezpieczenia na wypadek długotrwałego braku dopływu, bo wówczas może doprowadzać do nadmiernego odsłonięcia tarcz w pierwszej komorze. 



> Reklama na mnie nie działa nigdy.


Też tak o sobie mówię, po czym i tak wybieram Vizir  :wink: 



> Przykładowe porównanie:
> Aquamatic: BZT5 93,7%, ChZT 87,1%, Zawiesina 93,3%
> Biodisc:       BZT5 95,7%, ChZT 89,4% Zawiesina  94,8%
> 
> Wbrew pozorom różnice są bardzo duże!


No tak! Wszystko zależy, do czego się porównuje. Akurat Aquamatic jest kompletnie beznadziejnym rozwiązaniem, którego twórcom udało się zręcznie połączyć wady złóż obrotowych i osadu czynnego. Pewnie porobili na tym doktoraty.




> Jeśli chodzi o I klasę to oczywiście przesadziłem, bo w takiej wodzie to łososie sobie żyją.


Właśnie używanie klas czystości wody świadczy o tym, że powtarzasz reklamy. Ten trik stosują handlowcy, którzy nie chcą podać rzeczywistych parametrów ścieków oczyszczonych. Nie chcę nudzić liczbami - już wcześniej się wypowiadałem na ten temat. Powiem tylko, że ŻADNA biologiczna oczyszczalnia przydomowa w Polsce nie produkuje "wody II klasy czystości". Że o pierwszej nie wspomnę.



> Tak czy inaczej w przypadku biodisc oczyszczanie na stałym i pewnym poziomie, a gwarantuje to właśnie stały cykliczny dopływ ścieków, który rozkładają mikroorganizmy na tarczach. Nie wolno też zapominać, że te mikroorganizmy, które rozwijają się na złożu biologicznym, są bardzo wrażliwe i przy braku dopływu ścieków, po prostu umierają.


Tu jestem niedoinformowany. Jeżeli wiesz, jak w Biodiscu jest zapewniany stały dopływ ścieków DO oczyszczalni, to napisz. Może serwis przyjeżdża podczas twojego urlopu i sika do oczyszczalni?  :wink: 




> Przy minimalnym dopływie ścieków w Aquamatic wszystko jest bardzo dobrze oczyszczone, ale podczas dużego uderzenia z komory biologicznej wypływa już ściek o gorszych parametrach.


Z Biodisca też. Wszystko zależy od wielkości tego uderzenia.
System porcjowego podawania ścieków jest dobry dla złoża nr 2, ale przy gwałtownym dopływie dużej ilości ścieków powoduje ich tymczasowe zatrzymanie w osadniku wstępnym, ale także w rurze dopływowej. To nie jest dobre rozwiązanie i aby to nie występowało, trzeba zainstalować oczyszczalnię z dużym spadkiem. Przy czym wszystko ma swoją pojemność i w pewnym momencie i tak może się przelać grawitacyjnie. Może do tego łatwo dojść, jeżeli masz wodę z wodociągu, a tymczasowo wysiądzie ci zasilanie. Albo zepsuje się silniczek. Wtedy nie tylko się przelewa, ale też cierpią bakterie - zarówno te, które znajdą się nad, jak i pod powierzchnią wody.

A zwróciłeś uwagę na kompletnie paranoiczny "system sterowania"? Oczyszczalnia ma jeden silnik elektryczny podpięty na stałe. Co tu sterować? Chyba że chodzi o funkcje alarmu, ale to też raczej można dużo prościej rozwiązać. A za wszystko się płaci.

Zaletą oczyszczalni na pewno jest prostota i brak kompresora (nie lubię, nie lubię!). Silniczek z przekładnią jest na pewno dużo tańszy i trwalszy (nota bene - na filmie przedstawiciel popisuje się swoją indolencją, mówiąc o bardzo wolnoobrotowym silniku  :eek:  ). Poza tym zajmuje mało miejsca.
Wadą jest brak odporności na przerwy w zasilaniu i przerwy w dopływie ścieków, mały osadnik wstępny, a więc brak odporności na "domestosy".
Brak jest informacji, jak są rozwiązane łożyska wału - ślizgowe czy toczne?
Mimo że jestem tu zawodowym marudą, to gdybym musiał mieć oczyszczalnie, to bardzo poważnie bym ją brał pod uwagę.

----------


## kubowa1

O Biodisku powiedziano już tutaj wszystko. Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany jej zakupem - polecam swoje usługi.

----------


## bos60

No to idealnym rozwiązaniem będzie urządzenie, o które pytasz. BioDisc to jedyna oczyszczalnia biologiczna, w której nie znajdziesz ani dyfuzorów, ani sprężarki- jest tylko wolnoobrotowy silnik. NIe słychać go a oczyszczalnia nie śmierdzi. 
Jeśli chodzi o bezobsługowość to z urządzeniem otrzymujesz panel, który w przypadku awarii poinformuje Cię o problemie- nie musisz chodzić i sprawdzać, czy wszystko jest OK.
Pozdrowienia

PS. Jesteś z Poznania- fabryka jest koło Ciebie (dodatkowy atut :smile: )

----------


## perm

> No to idealnym rozwiązaniem będzie urządzenie, o które pytasz. BioDisc to jedyna oczyszczalnia biologiczna, w której nie znajdziesz ani dyfuzorów, ani sprężarki- jest tylko wolnoobrotowy silnik. NIe słychać go a oczyszczalnia nie śmierdzi. 
> Jeśli chodzi o bezobsługowość to z urządzeniem otrzymujesz panel, który w przypadku awarii poinformuje Cię o problemie- nie musisz chodzić i sprawdzać, czy wszystko jest OK.
> Pozdrowienia
> 
> PS. Jesteś z Poznania- fabryka jest koło Ciebie (dodatkowy atut)


A co sie dizeje jak biodisc sie zatrzyma i nie chce kręcić a przyczyną nie jest silnik?

----------


## bos60

Co,może być przyczyna zatrzymania poza silnikiem? Przeniesienie napędu a więc pasek. Pasek to koszt kilkudziesięciu złoty a dostep masz łatwy po otwarciu pokrywy. 
Pozdrowienia

----------


## niedowiarek

> A co sie dizeje jak biodisc sie zatrzyma i nie chce kręcić a przyczyną nie jest silnik?


To samo, gdy przyczyną jest silnik. Przestaje działać i zaczyna śmierdzieć. 




> Co,może być przyczyna zatrzymania poza silnikiem?


Przekładnia? Łożyskowanie? Podparcie wału? Kabel zasilający? Awaria panelu sterującego? Mechaniczne uszkodzenie dysku?
Nie! Jedyną częścią jaka może się zużyć to:




> Przeniesienie napędu a więc pasek.


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 
No bo przecież: 




> ... idealnym rozwiązaniem będzie urządzenie, o które pytasz.


A zużywają  się tylko elementy, których tam nie ma, gdyż:  




> BioDisc to jedyna oczyszczalnia biologiczna, w której nie znajdziesz ani dyfuzorów, ani sprężarki- jest tylko wolnoobrotowy silnik.


A myślałem, że takie rzeczy to tylko w Erze.

P.S. 
Chętnie pójdę o zakład, że dyfuzor wytrzyma dłużej niż napęd w BioDisku  :wink:

----------


## farmi

witam - ja mam u siebie zamontowanego BioDisca od ok 1.5 roku- na razie tylko pomieszkuję więc jeszcze w pełni nie obciążałem oczyszczalni ale można powiedzieć, że nawet nie wiem, że ją mam- chodzi cichutko bez żadnych kompresorów, dyfuzorów itp.  i póki co jeszcze jej nie opróżniałem. Jak ktoś jest chętny do zobaczenia jej na żywo pod Poznaniem proszę o kontakt na priv

----------


## rybniczanin

@farmi jak w pełni nie obciążasz to co masz opróżniać. :wink:   Chodzi o to żeby działała efektywnie. Co z tego że można chodzić  bez słuchawek , ale z zatyczką w nosie. :big grin:  To nie do Ciebie @farmi  tylko taka dygresja. :smile:

----------


## bos60

Ok. -  podejmuję wyzwanie. Znam serwisantów obu technologii- silnik ma ponad 2x dłuższą żywotność niż dyfuzory i sprężarka.

----------


## crategus

...tyle, że sama oczyszczalnia jest też dwukrotnie droższa... ile kosztują takie dyfuzory i sprężarki? Z serwisem, coby samemu sie nie babrać?
Też ją poważnie rozważam... jak i również polecanego mi delfina mbbr?
ale, co w praktyce oznacza przytoczony tutaj "mały osadnik wstępny, a więc brak odporności na "domestosy"

----------


## Beja

> ile kosztują takie dyfuzory i sprężarki?


Allegro  -> szukaj "dyfuzor talerzowy" i "dmuchawa membranowa"  ale dużo zależy od typu,  wydajności itp.




> co w praktyce oznacza przytoczony tutaj "mały osadnik wstępny, a więc brak odporności na "domestosy"


Bakterie nie lubią zmian w swoim środowisku i każde wahnięcie temperatury, pH itp. "odchorowują". W dużym osadniku wszelkie chwilowe dopływy się rozcieńczają i uśredniają lepiej niż w małym, czyli z osadnika wychodzą ścieki bardziej "constans", a w efekcie oczyszczalnia pracuje stabilniej.
Dotyczy to oczywiście nie tylko domestosa, ale też zmywarki, popłuczyn z kolumny uzdatniającej wodę i innych.

----------


## crategus

No tak, ale jeśli mowa właśnie o tych bakteriach, pH... to w biodiscu jest to 3tyś litrów (osadnik wstępny, gdzie cały np delfin tyle nie ma) i jego bezwładność w tym zakresie jest właśnie znacznie większa niż pozostałych POŚ. Przynajmniej tak mi to tłumaczył instalator.

----------


## Beja

> No tak, ale jeśli mowa właśnie o tych bakteriach, pH... to w biodiscu jest to 3tyś litrów (osadnik wstępny, gdzie cały np delfin tyle nie ma) i jego bezwładność w tym zakresie jest właśnie znacznie większa niż pozostałych POŚ. Przynajmniej tak mi to tłumaczył instalator.


No jeżeli tak jest, to oczywiście jest to bardzo duży osadnik. Osobiście nie bardzo wierzę, żeby tyle miał, patrząc na wymiary, kształt i to, co jeszcze się musi pomieścić w środku, ale Kingspan konsekwentnie unika podawania szczegółowych danych. Ale nawet jeżeli ma trochę mniej, to i tak jest dobrze.

crategus, jak masz takiego instalatora pod ręką, to dowiedz się:
a/ skoro jest taki duży osadnik, to czemu wybieranie osadu jest zalecane co 12 miesięcy, a nie rzadziej?
b/ co się dzieje z osadem wtórnym? Jaka jest objętość osadnika wtórnego i czy osad jest zawracany (jak, skoro pompa jest tylko opcjonalna?) czy wybierany (jak często?)

----------


## Rain man

Każdy zachwala swoje, czyniąc ze swojego produktu swoiste perpetum mobile :big grin:  Prawda niestety jest taka, że nie ma bezobsługowych oczyszczalni ścieków!!! Nawet najprostsze drenażówki wymagają odpompowania osadu z osadnika, stosowania biopreparatów czy po jakimś czasie wymiany drenażu (różnie o tym piszą ale szacuje się to zwykle na 15lat użytkowania). 
Kompresory, silniki, elektoronika itp. ma prawo się popsuć i tak czasami się dzieje. "Zapadające" się zbiorniki to nie tylko wina kiepskiego produktu ale najczęściej wadliwego montażu niezgodnego z DTR.
Przy wyborze oczyszczalni winniśmy się kierować liczbą stałych mieszkańców (RLM), warunkami gruntowo- wodnymi, a później ceną i gwarancją produktu. Co do BioDisca to jest to oczyszczalnia warta swojej ceny, a ilość elementów mogących się posuć lub uniemożliwić jej prawidłowe funkcjonowanie jest ograniczona do minimum. Pompa do zawracania osadu nie może być opcją, bo osad można odessać tak samo jak w przypadku osadnika wstępnego przy pracach serwisowych. Wybieranie osadu to zalecenie producenta tak samo jak wymiana oleju w samochodzie. Jak przejedziesz kilka tys.km więcej to nic się nie stanie, prawda?
Ps. Tak na marginesie. Kiedyś montowaliśmy u Klienta produkt kiepskiej jakości (jak ktoś zainteresowany to PW). Nie wróżyłem je długiej pracy jednak prawie 5lat minęło i oczyszczalnia działa. Dwa lata temu została wymieniona membranka i to wszystko (no i regularne odessanie osadu). Fakt, jakość oczyszczania ścieków pozostaje zagadką, bo badań nie robiliśmy ale... działa :big lol:

----------


## Beja

> Każdy zachwala swoje, czyniąc ze swojego produktu swoiste perpetum mobile Prawda niestety jest taka, że nie ma bezobsługowych oczyszczalni ścieków!!! Nawet najprostsze drenażówki wymagają odpompowania osadu z osadnika, stosowania biopreparatów czy po jakimś czasie wymiany drenażu (różnie o tym piszą ale szacuje się to zwykle na 15lat użytkowania). 
> Kompresory, silniki, elektoronika itp. ma prawo się popsuć i tak czasami się dzieje.


Och jak miło czytać coś tak rozsądnego! Cały czas staram się tu przekonywać forumowiczów: prostota przede wszystkim. Jak coś się może zepsuć, to się zepsuje - to tylko kwestia czasu. A rozwijając prawa Murphy'ego - zepsuje się w najmniej odpowiednim momencie  :wink:  Nie mogę się powstrzymać, żeby nie przypomnieć w tym miejscu, że najprostszy jest Biorock. 
Tu ciekawostka. W normie 12566-3 jest wymaganie, aby oczyszczalnia posiadała system alarmowy na wypadek awarii. Goście z Biorocka rozwiązali to tak prosto, że w moim przekonaniu aż zakpili z biurokratów. Wstawili do reaktora pływak, który zaczyna się podnosić, jeżeli w reaktorze zbiera się woda. Zbiera się - znaczy nie spływa, znaczy że cos źle funkcjonuje - no to alarm działa  :big grin: 




> Co do BioDisca to jest to oczyszczalnia warta swojej ceny, a ilość elementów mogących się posuć lub uniemożliwić jej prawidłowe funkcjonowanie jest ograniczona do minimum.


Muszę przyznać, że ostatnia "korekta" wymiarów tej oczyszczalni spowodowała, że przeskoczyła ona dużo wyżej w moim prywatnym rankingu. Mimo, że informacje od producenta są niewystarczające.
Całość obrazu bardzo psuje rozdmuchany panel sterowniczy, który stanowi przerost formy nad treścią.




> Pompa do zawracania osadu nie może być opcją,


Cytat z broszury:
Wyposażenie opcjonalne: 
- Pompa zawracania osadu. 




> bo osad można odessać tak samo jak w przypadku osadnika wstępnego przy pracach serwisowych.


I to by tłumaczyło, dlaczego zalecają to "odsysanie" aż co pół roku. Inne oczyszczalnie z osadnikiem rzędu 3 m3 wytrzymuja spokojnie 2 lata.




> Wybieranie osadu to zalecenie producenta tak samo jak wymiana oleju w samochodzie. Jak przejedziesz kilka tys.km więcej to nic się nie stanie, prawda?


A nie, to nieprawda. To szkodzi. W obu przypadkach.




> Ps. Tak na marginesie. Kiedyś montowaliśmy u Klienta produkt kiepskiej jakości (jak ktoś zainteresowany to PW). Nie wróżyłem je długiej pracy jednak prawie 5lat minęło i oczyszczalnia działa. Dwa lata temu została wymieniona membranka i to wszystko (no i regularne odessanie osadu). Fakt, jakość oczyszczania ścieków pozostaje zagadką, bo badań nie robiliśmy ale... działa


No właśnie - co to właściwie znaczy, że oczyszczalnie "działa"? Rain man, widać że jesteś praktykiem. Na pewno spotykasz się z różnymi osobami - takimi, którzy tylko chcą, żeby ścieki "zniknęły", i tacy, którzy interesują się tym, czy ich oczyszczalnia będzie oczyszczać ścieki. A to jest duża różnica, prawda?

----------


## Rain man

> spotykasz się z różnymi osobami - takimi, którzy tylko chcą, żeby ścieki "zniknęły", i tacy, którzy interesują się tym, czy ich oczyszczalnia będzie oczyszczać ścieki. A to jest duża różnica, prawda?


Dokładnie. Czasami bywa tak- "Panie, zróbmy studnię z rozsączeniem". Kilka kręgów betonowych i kawałek rurki drenażowej. Przykre ale prawdziwe, niestety. 
Kiedyś rozmawiałem z instalatorem nt. BioDisca. Na pytanie jak często odpompowywuje osad odpowiedział mi, że od kiedy zamontował ją u rodziców to od 4 lat nikt tam nie zaglądał ale złoże się kręci :wink:  
Jak odpompujesz osad raz do roku czy po 15 miesiącach to będzie ok. Na prawdę nic się nie stanie.
Opinie o Biorocku są bardzo pozytywne. Jeżeli to działa to nic tylko kupować i montować, bo brzmi fenomenalnie. W wolnej chwili przeanalizuję zasadę jej działania i podzielę się wnioskami. Z tego co pamiętam to jedyne wątpliwości budził u mnie rozrost błony biologicznej na złożu? Co wtedy? Wymiana złoże? Wolę się nie wypowiadać n/t. tej oczyszczalni, bo jej nie znam. 
Skoro temat o BioDiscu to moge ją polecić, bo jest jedną z najprostszych w budowie oczyszczalni. Bardzo fajnie się ją montuje. Na minus zaliczam dużą pokrywę no ale to kwestia gustu. Aha, cena też nie jest niska:/

----------


## justkas

[QUOTE=Rain man;6071955] W wolnej chwili przeanalizuję zasadę jej działania i podzielę się wnioskami. Z tego co pamiętam to jedyne wątpliwości budził u mnie rozrost błony biologicznej na złożu? Co wtedy? Wymiana złoże? Wolę się nie wypowiadać n/t. tej oczyszczalni, bo jej nie znam. 

@Rain man znalazłeś chwilę na wspominaną analizę? Jestem zainteresowana kupnem tej oczyszczalni, a jej koszt wiadomo spory więc chętnie poczytam opinie ludzi związanych z tematem :wink: 
Użytkownicy oczyszczalni rzadko się dzielą opiniami, ale w zasadzie to nikt nie ma odniesienia do innych urządzeń albo wg zasady każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali, ciężko jakoś mi idzie odnalezienie się w temacie. :bash:

----------


## Brunoxp

A jak wygląda pompa oczyszczonej wody w BioDiscu? Dystrybutor potwierdził ze opcja z pompą to + 2kzl.  Pytanie czy jest tam jakaś specjalna pompa czy tylko zanurzeniowa z pływakiem?
W moim przypadku: niski dopływ (100cm ppt) i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych wymusza pompowanie bezpośrednio z oczyszczalni albo poprzez mini przepompownie. Stad moje pytanie o pompę.

----------


## Alekko

> A jak wygląda pompa oczyszczonej wody w BioDiscu? Dystrybutor potwierdził ze opcja z pompą to + 2kzl.  Pytanie czy jest tam jakaś specjalna pompa czy tylko zanurzeniowa z pływakiem?
> W moim przypadku: niski dopływ (100cm ppt) i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych wymusza pompowanie bezpośrednio z oczyszczalni albo poprzez mini przepompownie. Stad moje pytanie o pompę.


No to ładna dopłata za pompę te 2k i w dodatku montowaną w środku. Za tyle to się i kupi osobny zbiornik z pompą. Jednak ta oczyszczalnia wiele, rzeczy ma w opcji i jak chcesz to moje uwagi są na oczyszczalnia biologiczna - ranking i nie będę tego samego znów pisał. Pewnie za samą oczyszczalnię z takim bajerem to wyjdzie 19k, a głębokość rury to i może jeszcze coś dorzuci do tej ceny. Znajdą się pewnie takie oczyszczalnie co mają już pompę w środku, a nie są taniochą i ciekawe, czy ktoś taką lepszą tu ci poleci.

----------


## Brunoxp

> No to ładna dopłata za pompę te 2k i w dodatku montowaną w środku. Za tyle to się i kupi osobny zbiornik z pompą. Jednak ta oczyszczalnia wiele, rzeczy ma w opcji i jak chcesz to moje uwagi są na oczyszczalnia biologiczna - ranking i nie będę tego samego znów pisał. Pewnie za samą oczyszczalnię z takim bajerem to wyjdzie 19k.


Dlatego chciałbym kupic sama oczyszczalnie za 17159zl (wszyscy instalatorzy/sprzedawcy maja taka sama cenę -czyżby zmowa cenowa?), zamontować i dołożyć samodzielnie pompę zanurzeniowa, która moze być podpięta pod automatykę domu.

----------


## WojtekINST

> No to ładna dopłata za pompę te 2k i w dodatku montowaną w środku. Za tyle to się i kupi osobny zbiornik z pompą. Jednak ta oczyszczalnia wiele, rzeczy ma w opcji i jak chcesz to moje uwagi są na oczyszczalnia biologiczna - ranking i nie będę tego samego znów pisał. Pewnie za samą oczyszczalnię z takim bajerem to wyjdzie 19k, a głębokość rury to i może jeszcze coś dorzuci do tej ceny. Znajdą się pewnie takie oczyszczalnie co mają już pompę w środku, a nie są taniochą i ciekawe, czy ktoś taką lepszą tu ci poleci.


No skoro chcesz jakąś oczyszczalnie z pompą i widzę, że tu też niezły na to poziom funduszy przeznaczony, to będąc zwolennikiem technologi SBR z pełnym sterowaniem, polecę ZBS-10C-KP zintegrowanego z pompą na odpływie. 

Pompa w środku to porządna półka - EBARA, pojemność też całkiem i z kilka innych zaleta też jeszcze bym dodał. Jednak zaznaczę, że to wyrób jednego z dwóch producentów, którego oferuję i tylko jeden ma akurat takie zintegrowane rozwiązanie.

Nie twierdzę jednak, że w/w oczyszczalnia jest lepsza od BioDisc, ani też gorsza. Dla mnie to podobny poziom podejścia do tematu, ale ZBS wygrywa rozsądniejszą ceną dla klientów zarabiających w PLN  :smile:

----------


## Brunoxp

Nie jestem jeszcze w 100% przekonany czy za tak duza kwotę (chociaż pomniejszona o dotacje z gminy) dostane produkt, który będzie naprawdę cichy, nieśmierdzący i powiedzmy prawie bezobsługowy. Wybrałem oczyszczalnie z tarczami i silnikiem wolnoobrotowym bo wolałbym uniknąć pompy membranowej a właściwie jej uciążliwości. No chyba ze są jakieś inne konkurencyjne rozwiązania. Chętnie posłucham bo jeszcze nie kupuje i nie montuje -czekam aż poziom wód opadnie(na razie 75cm ppt)
Licze tez na opinie ludzi, którzy maja już BioDisca od jakiegoś czasu

----------


## matiix

> Nie twierdzę jednak, że w/w oczyszczalnia jest lepsza od BioDisc, ani też gorsza. Dla mnie to podobny poziom podejścia do tematu, ale ZBS wygrywa rozsądniejszą ceną dla klientów zarabiających w PLN


Ja już  sie  troszke  zastanawiałem nad  BioDisc  ale  jednak z  montażem   drogo wychodzi ok  18-19tys/zł.  Instalator  zaproponował mi  za  12 tys/zł  biologiczną Hydro-Wobet  ZBP 7 C   z  studnią  chłonną i  chyba jednym  rozsącznikiem  w  razie  "W: jak by  studnia było  za  mało  do   rozprowadzania  przez  gline  plastyczną.
A  co  wy  koledzy  byście  wybrali , bo u mnie  niestety dopłat z  gmin nie ma  są  tylko   dotacje  do  oprocentowania  kredytu  na  oczyszczalnie  biologiczne.

----------


## Beja

> A  co  wy  koledzy  byście  wybrali.


Ja bym pozostał przy BioDiscu

----------


## WojtekINST

> Ja już  sie  troszke  zastanawiałem nad  BioDisc  ale  jednak z  montażem   drogo wychodzi ok  18-19tys/zł.  Instalator  zaproponował mi  za  12 tys/zł  biologiczną Hydro-Wobet  ZBP 7 C   z  studnią  chłonną i  chyba jednym  rozsącznikiem  w  razie  "W: jak by  studnia było  za  mało  do   rozprowadzania  przez  gline  plastyczną.
> A  co  wy  koledzy  byście  wybrali , bo u mnie  niestety dopłat z  gmin nie ma  są  tylko   dotacje  do  oprocentowania  kredytu  na  oczyszczalnie  biologiczne.


Ja bym pozostał przy ZBB-7C, tylko zamiast studni chłonnej zrobiłbym drenaż na żwirze. Aktualnie poziom wody po ciągłych deszczach jest wyżej i dlatego studnia chłonna, byłaby możliwa tylko w sytuacji, gdy masz wykop lub odwiert, który możesz teraz sprawdzić i to potwierdzić - tj. że nie ma tam wód gruntowych.
W sumie to też się tyczy drenażu, czyli bieżąca kontrola wód gruntowych po długich opadach i potem śpisz spokojnie  :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Osobiście pozostałbym przy BioDisc. Dla mnie osobiście jedna podstawowa różnica to BioDisc ma dozowanie ścieków, porozjowanie a ZBB tego nie ma, a to bardzo bardzo duża zaleta dla tego typu produktów. Jestem zwolennikiem SBR, ale skoro mam wybierać pomiędzy złożem obrotowym wraz z dozowaniem ścieków za pomocą kubeczków, a zwykłą przepływówką to wybieram złoże bo jego praca będzie zdecydowanie bardziej stabilna. 




> Ja bym pozostał przy ZBB-7C, tylko zamiast studni chłonnej zrobiłbym drenaż na żwirze. Aktualnie poziom wody po ciągłych deszczach jest wyżej i dlatego studnia chłonna, byłaby możliwa tylko w sytuacji, gdy masz wykop lub odwiert, który możesz teraz sprawdzić i to potwierdzić - tj. że nie ma tam wód gruntowych.
> W sumie to też się tyczy drenażu, czyli bieżąca kontrola wód gruntowych po długich opadach i potem śpisz spokojnie

----------


## WojtekINST

> Osobiście pozostałbym przy BioDisc. Dla mnie osobiście jedna podstawowa różnica to BioDisc ma dozowanie ścieków, porozjowanie a ZBB tego nie ma, a to bardzo bardzo duża zaleta dla tego typu produktów. Jestem zwolennikiem SBR, ale skoro mam wybierać pomiędzy złożem obrotowym wraz z dozowaniem ścieków za pomocą kubeczków, a zwykłą przepływówką to wybieram złoże bo jego praca będzie zdecydowanie bardziej stabilna.


No fakt nie ma tam dozowania, które też lubię, ale złoża fluidalnego do ZBB dają też sporo, więc mamy tu dwie różne koncepcje złóż biologicznych, z których jedno ( BioDisc ) ma "kubeczek" dawkujące - jak kto woli  :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Wojtku, złoże to złoże jest w jednej oczyszczalni i w drugiej, w ZBB to fluidalne a w BioDisc to tarczowe. Dozowanie to dozowanie,  w BioDisc rozwiązane jest za pomocą kubeczków, w ZBB dozowania brak czyli w pierwszym przypadku byl remis, w drugim dodatkowy punkt dla BioDisc, czyli 2:1 dla BioDisc, dozowanie to bardzo duża zaleta zwłaszcza w małych instalacjach
Pozdrawiam

----------


## WojtekINST

> Wojtku, złoże to złoże jest w jednej oczyszczalni i w drugiej, w ZBB to fluidalne a w BioDisc to tarczowe. Dozowanie to dozowanie,  w BioDisc rozwiązane jest za pomocą kubeczków, w ZBB dozowania brak czyli w pierwszym przypadku byl remis, w drugim dodatkowy punkt dla BioDisc, czyli 2:1 dla BioDisc, dozowanie to bardzo duża zaleta zwłaszcza w małych instalacjach
> Pozdrawiam


Przecież ja popieram dawkowanie i napisałem, że BioDisc, ma do tego "kubeczek"  :smile:   :smile: . Skoro ten mecz trwa dalej, to ja za konstrukcję dwu-płaszczową, a tym samym wytrzymałość oraz za to, że jest w poziomie co ułatwia montaż przy trudnych warunkach, daję punkt i wyrównuję na 2:2. 

W sumie to chyba nie ma sensu mieszanie technologii z konstrukcję, więc niech w w/w kwestii pozostanie 2:1. Nie byłem w stanie znaleźć pojemności komór BioDisc, więc punktów za większą pojemność, też nie można żadnemu z rozwiązań przyznać. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Beja

Super! Nie ma to jak jednocześnie ustalać zasady gry i przyznawać punkty!  :cool: 

Wybacz Wojtek, ale przeciągasz strunę w siłowym lansowaniu Wobet-Hydret.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Beja, nie czepiaj się Wojtka  :smile:  Już tam przeciąga  :smile:  Specjalnie chciałem troszkę go podpuścić, wierność, przywiązanie i lojalność to podstawa  :smile: 




> Super! Nie ma to jak jednocześnie ustalać zasady gry i przyznawać punkty! 
> 
> Wybacz Wojtek, ale przeciągasz strunę w siłowym lansowaniu Wobet-Hydret.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Super! Nie ma to jak jednocześnie ustalać zasady gry i przyznawać punkty! 
> 
> Wybacz Wojtek, ale przeciągasz strunę w siłowym lansowaniu Wobet-Hydret.


Umiem spojrzeć w lustro i przyjmuję krytykę za WH. Jednak ciekawe kiedy Beja, patrzyłeś w lustro, bo o ile dobrze pamiętam to wiernie lansujesz BioDisc.
Czyli: " dziadek się śmiał i tak samo miał "  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Wojtek, jak pracowałem dla SL to także krytykę przyjmowałem, ale powiem Ci że to nawet przyjemność  :smile:  dzis mogę krytykować wszystkie produkty, aczkolwiek powściągliwość także należy zachować  :smile:  bywają na forach tacy co straszą sądem, ale jak porównujesz rzetelnie to nie ma z tym żadnego problemu  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## WojtekINST

> Wojtek, jak pracowałem dla SL to także krytykę przyjmowałem, ale powiem Ci że to nawet przyjemność  dzis mogę krytykować wszystkie produkty, aczkolwiek powściągliwość także należy zachować  bywają na forach tacy co straszą sądem, ale jak porównujesz rzetelnie to nie ma z tym żadnego problemu  pozdrawiam


Porównywanie produktów ma zawsze swoją cenę i każdy może to robić jeśli podchodzi do tego merytorycznie i rzetelnie. Mnie do pisania na forum, pchnęły powtarzające się tłumaczenia klientom na montaż, dlaczego chcę im " wcisnąć " droższe, bo oni sądzą, że tańsze ma takie samo parametry, a może i lepsze.
Przyznaję się też do tego, że na forum, czasem bardziej " wylewam swoją frustrację ". Ostatnio mam ku temu, chyba więcej powodów, bo taka deszczowa pogoda, spowodowała zalanie dużej ilości drenaży i studni chłonnych w mojej okolicy. Przyznam się, też do tego, że u moich dwóch klientów też musiałem robić przeróbki ( dodając przepompownię oczyszczonych i drenaż w nasypie ), bo zrobiłem zgodnie z projektem i w trakcie wykopów też nic na przyszłe problemy nie wskazywało. Dogadaliśmy się i dopłacili mi za w/w. Teraz znów nie mają problemu. Jednak ostatnio więcej mam zapytań o poprawki nie swoich montaży i rozmowa z tymi " potencjalnymi klientami " mnie czasem rozbraja, a może raczej uzbraja w nerwy. Jak można wytłumaczyć komuś, że robiąc pionową Traidenis z małą studnią chłonną w gruntach mieszanych za promocyjną cenę, było prawdopodobne, że przy większych odpadach lub po roztopach to nie będzie działać.

----------


## Beja

> Umiem spojrzeć w lustro i przyjmuję krytykę za WH. Jednak ciekawe kiedy Beja, patrzyłeś w lustro, bo o ile dobrze pamiętam to wiernie lansujesz BioDisc.
> Czyli: " dziadek się śmiał i tak samo miał "


Lustra unikam, bo strasznie brzydki jestem  :big tongue: 

A tak bardziej serio - stara prawda, że atak jest najlepszą obroną, ale mogłeś się trochę lepiej przygotować do tego ataku.
Jeśli już coś lansuję, to proste i eleganckie rozwiązania, które nie wymagają od posiadacza robienia wieczorowego fakultetu z ochrony środowiska.

Od dawna prowadzę z Arturem dyskusję o SBR-ach, ponieważ przy całej szumnej idei sekwencyjności, oczyszczalnie przydomowe typu SBR realizują ją w znikomym stopniu. A przy ogromnych nierównomiernościach godzinowych dopływu ścieków i tak wszystko bierze w łeb!
Dodatkowo, nie dostrzegam w ofercie W-B nic szczególnego, co by ją miało tak bardzo odróżniać od całej gromady jej konkurentów. 
"Zbiorniki dwupłaszczowe" to po prostu rura PEHD Spiro cięta z metra i zaspawana ręcznie na obu końcach deklami (jednowarstwowymi, prawda?).

----------


## WojtekINST

> Lustra unikam, bo strasznie brzydki jestem 
> 
> A tak bardziej serio - stara prawda, że atak jest najlepszą obroną, ale mogłeś się trochę lepiej przygotować do tego ataku.
> Jeśli już coś lansuję, to proste i eleganckie rozwiązania, które nie wymagają od posiadacza robienia wieczorowego fakultetu z ochrony środowiska.
> 
> Od dawna prowadzę z Arturem dyskusję o SBR-ach, ponieważ przy całej szumnej idei sekwencyjności, oczyszczalnie przydomowe typu SBR realizują ją w znikomym stopniu. A przy ogromnych nierównomiernościach godzinowych dopływu ścieków i tak wszystko bierze w łeb!
> Dodatkowo, nie dostrzegam w ofercie W-B nic szczególnego, co by ją miało tak bardzo odróżniać od całej gromady jej konkurentów. 
> "Zbiorniki dwupłaszczowe" to po prostu rura PEHD Spiro cięta z metra i zaspawana ręcznie na obu końcach deklami (jednowarstwowymi, prawda?).


No i mam problem, bo co bym nie napisał o WH, to mi znów ktoś jakąś metkę doda, dlatego krótko i na temat  :smile: 

Uuuuu, widzę, tu duży brak wiedzy w dziedzinie jak wygląda ZBB, więc, oprócz włazów, to wszystko jest dwuwarstwowe, czyli: korpus, oba końce oraz wszystkie przegrody dzielące w/w na komory. Poszukaj, więc coś podobnego na rynku, bo chętnie rzucę okiem, na równie wytrzymałą oczyszczalnię, zwłaszcza do montażu w trudnych warunkach i przy większym zagłębieniu  :smile: .

Beja niby to jaki jest atak, bo chyba nie piszesz mi tu, że się nieco śmiałem z "kubeczka". Może to pisałem po dobrym piwie, bo nie pamiętam, gdzie ja niby tak Twoją oczyszczalnię atakowałem. Widzę, jednak że jesteś nazbyt "uczulony" w tym temacie i jak ktoś porównuje, a nie atakuje, to i tak to odbierasz jako to drugie. Na poważnie - nie był to żaden atak ! Oczywiście dorzucę też, że dawkowanie w/w "elementem", tak jak w innym rozwiązaniach porcjujących ścieki daje lepsze rezultaty - pasuje  :smile:

----------


## ArturStadnik

Wojtek, oczyszczalnia ZBB jest zbudowana na bazie rury strukturalnej, która jak spojrzysz to rzeczywiście taki układ jak byłaby to podwójna ścianka. To, że jest to rura a nie monolityczny zbiornik to jest widoczne na kilku zdjęciach Wobet, widać wspawaną dennicę oraz zakończenie rury (tam wystaje taki drobny element). Na bazie takowej rury strukturalnej produkuje kilka firm w Polsce, min Haba, Euro-Plast, obecnie nawet były Sotralentz, a teraz Graf wyprodukował oczyszczalnie SBR dla 100 RLM wykorzystując rurę strukturalną Szagru.
Kiedyś jak pracowałem w Sotralentz to Francuzi mieli zbiornik dwuścienny, to był monolityczny zbiornik, normalny odlew. Jak to było robione nie wiem. Był to zbiornik od początku produkowany jako dwupłaszczowy bo widoczne były miejsca gdzie dospawywało się włazy, pokazane jest to na stronie 12 jak klikniesz na link.

http://habitat.sotralentz.com/files/...XI-2013-08.pdf

pozdrawiam





> No i mam problem, bo co bym nie napisał o WH, to mi znów ktoś jakąś metkę doda, dlatego krótko i na temat 
> 
> Uuuuu, widzę, tu duży brak wiedzy w dziedzinie jak wygląda ZBB, więc, oprócz włazów, to wszystko jest dwuwarstwowe, czyli: korpus, oba końce oraz wszystkie przegrody dzielące w/w na komory. Poszukaj, więc coś podobnego na rynku, bo chętnie rzucę okiem, na równie wytrzymałą oczyszczalnię, zwłaszcza do montażu w trudnych warunkach i przy większym zagłębieniu .
> 
> Beja niby to jaki jest atak, bo chyba nie piszesz mi tu, że się nieco śmiałem z "kubeczka". Może to pisałem po dobrym piwie, bo nie pamiętam, gdzie ja niby tak Twoją oczyszczalnię atakowałem. Widzę, jednak że jesteś nazbyt "uczulony" w tym temacie i jak ktoś porównuje, a nie atakuje, to i tak to odbierasz jako to drugie. Na poważnie - nie był to żaden atak ! Oczywiście dorzucę też, że dawkowanie w/w "elementem", tak jak w innym rozwiązaniach porcjujących ścieki daje lepsze rezultaty - pasuje

----------


## ArturStadnik

Wojtek, zapomniałem jeszcze jedną rzecz zapytać  :smile:  Znalazłem na stronie Wobet przy oczyszczalniach ZBB grafikę gdzie w skrzynce technicznej zainstalowane są dwie dmuchawy, skoro z nimi współpracujesz mocno to powiedz mi proszę do czego w takiej oczyszczalni dwie dmuchawy?
Na 100% nie są to mniejsze niż EL60. Kiedyś taki numer widziałem w Centroplast gdzie były 2 szt. SLL40, jedna odpowiadała za napowietrzanie, a druga za recyrkulacje

Poniżej grafika:


z góry dzięki za info zwrotne

----------


## Brunoxp

witam,
uzytkuje BioDisca od pol roku i moge polecic z czystym sumieniem choc samodzielny montaz na trudnych warunkach(wysoki poziom wód) gruntowych oraz koszty dodatkowe typu plyta denna + 6m3 betonu i obudowa betonowa nie zachecaja do inwestycji. Walczylem tydzien i nikomu nie polecam - nastepnym razem bralbym  z montazem.
Oczyszczalnia jest cicha, niesmierdzaca i bezobslugowa- rozsączam przez dużą studnie chłonną(1,2mx5,5m) i nie mialem problemu nawet podczas ostatnich podtopień
Oczyszony sciek słuzy mi (poprzez studnie chłonna i wysokowydajna pompe) do spłukiwania 2 toalet - woda nie smierdzi ale od miesiaca jej kolor z klarownego zrobil zmienil sie na lekko szary. Domyslam sie ze to osad wtorny nagromadzil sie w zbiorniku z oczyszonym sciekiem. 
Tak sobie pokombinowalem ze gdybym zamontowal pompe recyrkulacji osadu wtornego(mamut) i przelewal do komory wstepnej to woda bylaby klarowniejsza.
Czy dobrze myslę?
Dzwonilem do serwisu Kingspan ale nie wiedza o co chodzi. Wiem ze cos takiego jest w biodiscu w opcji bo mowi o tym instrukcja panelu i jest mozliwosc zaprogramowania tygodniowego dzialania takiej pompy. Przyslali mi zwykla pompe zanurzeniowa z plywakiem- odsylam.
Czy mozecie cos doradzic w tej materii. polecic jakiegos mamuta i dmuchawe, ktrore moglbym kupic i zmontowac sam?
 czy przyzwyczaic sie do szarej wody w spluczkach?

----------


## Alekko

Nie wiem komu udało się coś takiego sprzedać, aby zawracać ścieki oczyszczone do spłuczek. Przecież ścieki oczyszczone to nie jest woda czysta i bez jakiegoś UV to nie powinno się do takich celów używać. Jak trafi się jakaś awaria oczyszczalni, to rozumiem, że zakręcasz kurek i do kibla leci wówczas czysta woda, a nie z odzysku. Może niech ktoś to skomentuje co się zna.

Serwis Kingspana nie wiedzą co zrobić z tą ekstra recyrkulacją, bo po prostu nie mają takiego dodatku, gdyż nie ryzykują i nie proponują takiego odzysku.
Jak może Brunoxp działać oczyszczalnia, gdy pisze że nie ma problemu podczas ostatnich podtopień, a odprowadzenie to studnie chłonne. Czy studnie chłonne mogą działać jak jest podtopienie. Czy będzie ktoś na tyle odważny, aby skomentować i napisać czy jest to możliwe 

Czy możesz Brunoxp wyjaśnić jak wygląda to odprowadzenie, bo chyba po studniach chłonnych jakoś zbierasz to do zbiornika ze ściekiem oczyszczonym.
Jeszcze jedno pytanie o projekt, czy miałeś taki odzysk od razu zaprojektowany, a może to tylko była na twoje zgłoszenie budowana oczyszczalnia.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Dla mnie spłukiwanie oczyszczonymi ściekami to nie powinno wogóle wchodzić w grę, bez odpowiedniego oczyszczenia, bez dezynfekcji itp.
Kto coś takiego w ogóle wymyślił? Co z zabezpieczeniem przed wtórnym zanieczyszczeniem instalacji wodociągowej?
Takim działaniem jak wprowadzanie oczyszczonych ścieków do spłuczek może sprowadzić na siebie zagrożenie.
Odnośnie recyrkulacji to powinna być w standardzie, nie rozumiem dlaczego Kingspan tego nie instaluje w standardzie. Jak nie będzie recyrkulacji to system nie ma prawa dobrze działać. Recyrkulacja musi być odpowiednio ustawiona i osady częściowo zawracane do osadnika wstępnego.

pozdrawiam




> witam,
> uzytkuje BioDisca od pol roku i moge polecic z czystym sumieniem choc samodzielny montaz na trudnych warunkach(wysoki poziom wód) gruntowych oraz koszty dodatkowe typu plyta denna + 6m3 betonu i obudowa betonowa nie zachecaja do inwestycji. Walczylem tydzien i nikomu nie polecam - nastepnym razem bralbym  z montazem.
> Oczyszczalnia jest cicha, niesmierdzaca i bezobslugowa- rozsączam przez dużą studnie chłonną(1,2mx5,5m) i nie mialem problemu nawet podczas ostatnich podtopień
> Oczyszony sciek słuzy mi (poprzez studnie chłonna i wysokowydajna pompe) do spłukiwania 2 toalet - woda nie smierdzi ale od miesiaca jej kolor z klarownego zrobil zmienil sie na lekko szary. Domyslam sie ze to osad wtorny nagromadzil sie w zbiorniku z oczyszonym sciekiem. 
> Tak sobie pokombinowalem ze gdybym zamontowal pompe recyrkulacji osadu wtornego(mamut) i przelewal do komory wstepnej to woda bylaby klarowniejsza.
> Czy dobrze myslę?
> Dzwonilem do serwisu Kingspan ale nie wiedza o co chodzi. Wiem ze cos takiego jest w biodiscu w opcji bo mowi o tym instrukcja panelu i jest mozliwosc zaprogramowania tygodniowego dzialania takiej pompy. Przyslali mi zwykla pompe zanurzeniowa z plywakiem- odsylam.
> Czy mozecie cos doradzic w tej materii. polecic jakiegos mamuta i dmuchawe, ktrore moglbym kupic i zmontowac sam?
>  czy przyzwyczaic sie do szarej wody w spluczkach?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Wojtek, zapomniałem jeszcze jedną rzecz zapytać  Znalazłem na stronie Wobet przy oczyszczalniach ZBB grafikę gdzie w skrzynce technicznej zainstalowane są dwie dmuchawy, skoro z nimi współpracujesz mocno to powiedz mi proszę do czego w takiej oczyszczalni dwie dmuchawy?
> Na 100% nie są to mniejsze niż EL60. Kiedyś taki numer widziałem w Centroplast gdzie były 2 szt. SLL40, jedna odpowiadała za napowietrzanie, a druga za recyrkulacje
> 
> Poniżej grafika:
> 
> 
> z góry dzięki za info zwrotne


No nie wiem, czy mój poziom wiedzy umożliwia jakiś pomocny opis tego co w widocznej skrzynce technicznej. Na oko widzę tam dwie dmuchawy EL-S-100 lub EL-S-120. Znam je i serwisuję jak zajdzie potrzeba. Z tego co wiem to Wobet w ZBB nie używał podwójnych dmuchaw w mniejszych typach. Jak montowałem ZBB-16C to była tam jednak HP200, czyli nie było potrzeby wstawiania dwóch dmuchaw? Podsumowując to skrzynka od czegoś większego i dlatego, oprócz dwóch dmuchaw są też dwa elektrozawory. 
Mam nadzieję, że coś Ci wyjaśniłem.

Tak na marginesie to dziwię się takim producentom jak Centroplast, że stosują SLL40, bo to prawie najtańsza i najsłabsza dmuchawa od Bibusa. Oczywiście jeszcze bardziej dziwię się klientom, którzy mogą o coś takiego nie pytać - czyli co wchodzi w cenę oczyszczalni  :smile:

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dla mnie spłukiwanie oczyszczonymi ściekami to nie powinno wogóle wchodzić w grę, bez odpowiedniego oczyszczenia, bez dezynfekcji itp.
> Kto coś takiego w ogóle wymyślił? Co z zabezpieczeniem przed wtórnym zanieczyszczeniem instalacji wodociągowej?
> Takim działaniem jak wprowadzanie oczyszczonych ścieków do spłuczek może sprowadzić na siebie zagrożenie.
> Odnośnie recyrkulacji to powinna być w standardzie, nie rozumiem dlaczego Kingspan tego nie instaluje w standardzie. Jak nie będzie recyrkulacji to system nie ma prawa dobrze działać. Recyrkulacja musi być odpowiednio ustawiona i osady częściowo zawracane do osadnika wstępnego.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Ogólnie to zgadzam się z Arturem i dodam tylko jedno - recyrkulacja osadu 
( automatyczna - ster. np. elektrozaworami ) to podstawa do tego, aby pomijając kwestię natleniania, czy zraszania, nazwać coś oczyszczalnią biologiczną !!!!!  :smile:  
Takie rozwiązanie może chyba działać tylko do chwili, gdy nie nastąpi nadmiar osadu w ostatniej komorze od wylotu ?

----------


## Brunoxp

Juz tłumacze jak wygląda moja studnia chłonna(jest tylko jedna):
Studnia pierwotnie miała być do celów ogrodowych czyli zbierać wodę podskórna i dodatkowo odbierać wodę z rynien. Jej wybór(wielkość) wynika z trudnych warunków gruntowych:  30cm humusu, 1,50m piasku z glina a potem nieprzepuszczalna glina na kilkanaście albo kilkadziesiąt metrów. Woda podskórna w okresie suszy jest na -1,8m a w okresie intensywnych opadów dochodzi na -0,2m. 
Ponieważ studnia ma 5,5m głębokości oraz 1,2m średnicy woda w niej jest zawsze, nawet w okresie największej suszy. Dodatkowo kręgi są nieuszczelnione wiec nagły dopływ dużej ilości wody z dachu podczas ulewy jest szybko rozsaczany. Sąsiedzi wokoło maja kopce rozsaczajace i problemy podczas długotrwałych opadów. U mnie ten problem nie występuje- sprawdzone przez 3 lata. Robilem nawet test: wpuscilem do niej ok 0,7 kubika wody wodociagowej gdy był najwyższy poziom wód gruntowych po kilkudniowych ulewach  - studnia wchłonęła tą ilość wody w ok 5h- wiec odpowiadając użytkownikowi Alekko: tak studnia chłonna działa, pod warunkiem ze jest odpowiednio pojemna.
W związku z powyższym na etapie budowy zdecydowałem się na osobny pobór wody z tej studni do 2 spłuczek bez udziału wody z wodociągów. 
Oczywiście w razie jakiejś wieloletniej suszy na niespotykana skale światowa jest możliwość przepięcia tych spłuczek na wodę z wodociągów- cala instalacje wody mam na rozdzielaczach wiec godzina roboty i miałbym podpięta wodę z sieci.
Teraz doszła oczyszczalnia biologiczna j.w. i oczyszczony ściek wprowadzany jest do tej samej studni celem rozsączenia.
Jak już pisałem wcześniej studnia ma duzą pojemność i sprawdzona możliwość rozsączania wiec nieżalenie od oczyszczalni(awaria)i warunków zewnętrznych jest w niej zawsze woda. Oczywiście mam to zgłoszone.
Wracajac do mojego pierwotnego pytania
Woda z oczyszczalni do tej pory wyglądała tak jak w słoiku po prawej w porównaniu do wodociągowej (po lewej)

Ale od kilku tygodni zrobiła się bardziej szara. Sprawdziłem w BioDiscu zbiornik z oczyszczona woda i okazało się ze na dnie jest sporo szarego osadu wtórnego. Możliwe ze już najwyższy czas aby pierwszy raz zamówić szambowóz. Ale zaciekawiło mnie zagadnienie recyrkulacji osadu wtórnego, niestety w instrukcji jako opcja.
Kingspan Polska jak pisałem wyżej chyba nie ma pojęcia o pompie recyrkulacji osadu wtórnego. Mimo kilku rozmów telefonicznych i maili wysłali mi zwykła pompę zatapialna.
Uważam ze pompa mamutowa  powinna sięgać do dna zbiornika i zaciągać osad a następnie przelewać do zbiornika wstępnego.
Dlatego potrzebuje porady w doborze sprzętu (dmuchawa itp)

----------


## ArturStadnik

W tym wypadku pompa wirowa ma pracowac jako recyrkulacji, tak jest najprościej i najszybciej. Aby zrobić to namamutach to musisz mieć dodatkowo dmuchawe, cała instalacje mamuta, wężyk powietrza i jakaś skrzynkę gdzie bedzie schowana dmuchawa, a tak to tylko pompa wrzucona + sterownik i bedzie pracować. Uważam, że dobra oczyszczalnia jak BioDisc powinna być w standardzie wyposażona w recyrkulację. Oczyszczalnia nie będzie dobrze pracować jak nie zawrócimy po pewnym czasie, można nawet powiedzieć systematycznie osadu wtórnego do osadnika lub innego zbiornika. Stąd też pewnie ścieki Twoje teraz są zmętnione, mogą zawierać już częśc osadów wymieszanych w komorze osadnika wstępnego.

----------


## Alekko

Tu widać różnice jakie są między producentami i szkoda, że nikt nie rozwija tematu dmuchaw. Niby za stosowanie dwóch dmuchaw SLL, ktoś może mieć problem. Przecież każdy producent na swoje daje gwarancję i jak działa to po co większe. Fachowcy jak ArturStanik i WojtecINST piszą sobie tu komentarze, a może lepiej pogadajcie między sobą, dlaczego aż HP200 jest w WObecie w ZBB-16 na 16 RLM, a w Sotralencie w Bio-MAX na 18 RLM jest tylko EL120, czyli tyle samo co w Ekopolu w Bio-Hybryda 8000 na 20 RLM. Wygląda mi to bardziej ciekawie do dyskusji niż czepianie się ciągle produkcji Centroplastu.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Dmuchawy SLL są dużo gorsze niż EL, przede wszystkim dlatego że nie mają wyłącznika termicznego. Uszkodzenie membrany w tej dmuchawie spowoduje, że ona dalej bedzie pracowała, do momentu aż nie rozsypią sie magnesy. Wtedy to juz nie opłaca się naprawiać. Nie wiem czy dalej Centroplast stosuje SLL czy już nie, może przeszli na EL. Wiesz dlaczego stosowali dwie dmuchawy SLL? Jedna była do napowietrzania a druga do recyrkulacji, wtedy nie musieli stosować elektrozaworów, automatyki itp bo to podrożyło by urządzenie. Nie rozumiem Twojego odbicia tematu do Wobeta, Sotralentza czy Ekopolu. Skoro technolog obliczył, że BIO-max potrzebuje na jeden blok EL120 to taka zastosowali, skoro Wobet wyliczył, że potrzebuje HP200 to tyle potrzebują. Pisząc o dwóch dmuchawach nie odnosiłem się do ilości litrów tylko do śmiesznego rozwiązania w postaci dwóch dmuchaw, a to tylko po to aby nie używać automatyki. Wobet i Sotralentz akurat automatyki wykorzystywali w swoich urządzeniach.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Tu widać różnice jakie są między producentami i szkoda, że nikt nie rozwija tematu dmuchaw. Niby za stosowanie dwóch dmuchaw SLL, ktoś może mieć problem. Przecież każdy producent na swoje daje gwarancję i jak działa to po co większe. Fachowcy jak ArturStanik i WojtecINST piszą sobie tu komentarze, a może lepiej pogadajcie między sobą, dlaczego aż HP200 jest w WObecie w ZBB-16 na 16 RLM, a w Sotralencie w Bio-MAX na 18 RLM jest tylko EL120, czyli tyle samo co w Ekopolu w Bio-Hybryda 8000 na 20 RLM. Wygląda mi to bardziej ciekawie do dyskusji niż czepianie się ciągle produkcji Centroplastu.


Nie montowałem SL-BIO-MAX, więc nie będę o niej pisał w kwestii dmuchaw. To że WH ma ogólnie mocne dmuchaw w stosunku do EKOPOL-u to ich wybór i pewnie mają większe też koszty ich zakupu. Ceny też WH ma wyższe niż EKOPOL, dlatego jak ktoś porównuje urządzenia, to oprócz pojemności, automatyki, powinien zwrócić też uwagę na dmuchawy. Jeśli woli mniej i taniej, to sam sobie odpowiedz co z tego będzie miał. Oczyszczalnia to nie żarty i lepiej zawsze mieć więcej niż mniej "asów" w rękawie na różny ładunek i różną nierównomierność dopływu ścieków. Poza tym wyroby EKOPOL-u to jedne z najtańszych oczyszczalni i z założenia mają " uproszczenia ", aby zachować ich " niby dobrą " cenę. Nie można tego w żaden sposób porównywać do wyrobów SOTRALENTZ, czy WOBET-HYDRET.

Wracając jednak do sedna tematu, to jestem zwolennikiem mniejszej ilości dmuchaw ( tzn. lepiej jedna duża niż dwie małe ) oraz elektrozawory/
Koszty serwisu - wymiany membran w takim układzie są trochę mniejsze, ale czas i cena ich wymiany to już większa różnica na plus.

Ciekawie pewnie wyszłoby też porównanie większych oczyszczalni na szerszą skalę i na tą samą ilość osób - tj. np. 20 RLM i wówczas byłoby to bardziej miarodajne niż " dłubanie w wyrobach " dwóch, czy trzech marek.

----------


## PauLLid

Szanowni Państwo,

bardzo proszę o poradę w związku z oczyszczalnią Kingspan BioDisc.
Zamówiliśmy, zamontowali (po tygodniu wywaliło oczyszczalnię do góry nogami), po przebojach po ponownym osadzeniu zbiornika okazuje się, że oczyszczalnia jest wadliwa. Są dziury między zbiornikiem wstępnym, a tym gdzie znajduje się oczyszczona woda. Proszę wybaczyć brak fachowego języka, sprawy ogarnia mąż, ja pomagam jak mogę, ale z terminologią jest problem .
Po walce z Kingspanem w końcu zdecydowali się wymienić zbiorki na nowy.
W sobotę montowali, w niedzielę pojechałam zobaczyć i .......... znowu dziury między zbiornikami. Woda przelatuje.
Co robić? oczyszczalnia jak chwali się Kingspan - PREMIUM, kasa ogromna, a zbiornik LIPA! 
Niech to zabierają? Tylko jaki zbiornik, jakiej firmy wstawić? Miało być tak dobrze i pięknie, a od maja nie mamy działającej oczyszczalni i nie wiadomo co robić?
Dziury nie są duże, tym razem ze 4 szt. (choć sprawdzałam pobieżnie)  ok. 1x 2mm. Czy w oczyszczalni za 20tys. zł. z motażem,  przy produkcie premium takie wady powinny mieć miejsce??? To normalne, machnąć reką??? 
Naprawiać zestawem naprawczym i żądać zniżki? oddać? Ostatnim razem po zastosowaniu zestawu naprawczego, który zalecał Kingspan, a naprawiał autoryzowany "monter" - nie pomogło! Wymienili.... 
:/

----------


## Alekko

> Szanowni Państwo,
> 
> bardzo proszę o poradę w związku z oczyszczalnią Kingspan BioDisc.
> Zamówiliśmy, zamontowali (po tygodniu wywaliło oczyszczalnię do góry nogami), po przebojach po ponownym osadzeniu zbiornika okazuje się, że oczyszczalnia jest wadliwa. Są dziury między zbiornikiem wstępnym, a tym gdzie znajduje się oczyszczona woda. Proszę wybaczyć brak fachowego języka, sprawy ogarnia mąż, ja pomagam jak mogę, ale z terminologią jest problem .
> Po walce z Kingspanem w końcu zdecydowali się wymienić zbiorki na nowy.
> W sobotę montowali, w niedzielę pojechałam zobaczyć i .......... znowu dziury między zbiornikami. Woda przelatuje.
> Co robić? oczyszczalnia jak chwali się Kingspan - PREMIUM, kasa ogromna, a zbiornik LIPA! 
> Niech to zabierają? Tylko jaki zbiornik, jakiej firmy wstawić? Miało być tak dobrze i pięknie, a od maja nie mamy działającej oczyszczalni i nie wiadomo co robić?
> Dziury nie są duże, tym razem ze 4 szt. (choć sprawdzałam pobieżnie)  ok. 1x 2mm. Czy w oczyszczalni za 20tys. zł. z motażem,  przy produkcie premium takie wady powinny mieć miejsce??? To normalne, machnąć reką??? 
> ...


Ja u siebie miałem problem z montażystą, który chyba nie zrobiłby tego dobrze, dlatego zrezygnowałem z niego. Za pierwszym razem, gdy mieliście problem to bym więcej walczył. Jak ją wyrzuciło na wierzch to macie wodę gruntową. Skoro tego nie przewidział montażysta, to jak zrobił potem drenaż, czy studnie chłonną. Nie wiem, czy jest opcja, że to zabiorą, bo montażysta, musiałby go zdemontować na własny koszt, nie uszkadzając go bardziej. Nie machałbym ręką, bo to za duża kasa i problem wyjdzie, gdy nie oczyszczone ścieki pójdą dalej, lub jak opróżnicie go to coś jeszcze pęknie. Nie wiem co jaki czas opróżnia się tą oczyszczalnię i czy jest to do końca. Wydaje mi się, że wówczas jest największa siła, aby go znów wyrzucić. Trzeba poszukać w instrukcji, czy można go opróżniać, gdy woda gruntowa jest wysoko.

----------


## PauLLid

Za pierwszym razem zamontowali "po swojemu". Nie wzięli pod uwagę prośby męża, żeby zrobić drenaż (materiały mieliśmy przygotowane). Instalator stwierdził, że tak się nie robi i zrobili jak uważali. Wszelkie kwity od oczyszczalni dostaliśmy po jej zamontowaniu. Jak w nie spojrzeliśmy to tym bardziej utwierdziliśmy się, że nie jest dobrze. W instrukcji montażu wyraźnie napisano i przedstawiono graficznie, iż należy wykonać płytę o grubości min. 150 mm. z chudego betonu pod zbiornik. Ze względu na winę leżącą po stronie instalatora, oczyszczalnie ponownie osadzono. Tym razem obsypano ją betonem, polano wodą i osadzono kotwy. Nie mam pewności czy odpowiednich rozmiarów, ale kotwy są. Dodatkowo wymieniono silnik, bo go zalało... Jak pisałam, było "kopania" się, ale wymieniono. Nie mogliśmy zmienić instalatora ze względu na gwarancję. Musi być licencjonowany, bo w przeciwnym wypadku nie będzie gwarancji.
Sprawa tyczy się jednak tego, że zbiornik okazał się nieszczelny. Przy ponownym montażu zauważyłam dziury. Były różnej wielkości, między zbiornikiem ze ściekami, a zbiornikiem oczyszczoną wodę. Ta się spokojnie przelewała. Instalator za wskazówkami producenta od razu to naprawił..... Niestety zestaw naprawczy nie pomógł i nadal przeciekało..... Wtedy dopiero zaczęło się kopanie o wymianę zbiornika na nowy.
Po ciężkich i długich bojach, w sobotę osadzono nowy zbiornik. W niedzielę, otwieram zbiornik, żeby zobaczyć jak wygląda nowy, czysty, zauważam wodę w zbiorniku na czystą wodę, a której nie powinno tam być ponieważ oczyszczalnia nie pracowała. Przyglądam się bacznie i znowu widzę dziury! 
Mogę  stwierdzić, że zbiorniki są robione niedbale, a przy takich pieniądzach i produkcie PREMIUM takie niedociągnięcia nie powinny mieć miejsca.
TERAZ PYTANIE: ŻĄDAĆ UPUSTU NA WADLIWY TOWAR, NAPRAWIĆ I JAK TO MÓWI MĄŻ, MOŻE CIŚNIENIE TO PÓŹNIEJ WYRÓWNA I JAKOŚ TO BĘDZIE? CZY PODZIĘKOWAĆ, NIECH ODDAJĄ PIENIĄDZE ZA WSZYSTKO I DZIĘKUJEMY KINGSPANOWI?
Oczyszczalnia jest bardzo istotna i chcieliśmy mieć ją dobrej jakości i praktycznie bezobsługową, ale cóż? 

Opróżniać trzeba raz do roku. Pytał Pan, który mi odpowiedział, za co bardzo dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Alekko

> Za pierwszym razem zamontowali "po swojemu". Nie wzięli pod uwagę prośby męża, żeby zrobić drenaż (materiały mieliśmy przygotowane). Instalator stwierdził, że tak się nie robi i zrobili jak uważali. Wszelkie kwity od oczyszczalni dostaliśmy po jej zamontowaniu. Jak w nie spojrzeliśmy to tym bardziej utwierdziliśmy się, że nie jest dobrze. W instrukcji montażu wyraźnie napisano i przedstawiono graficznie, iż należy wykonać płytę o grubości min. 150 mm. z chudego betonu pod zbiornik. Ze względu na winę leżącą po stronie instalatora, oczyszczalnie ponownie osadzono. Tym razem obsypano ją betonem, polano wodą i osadzono kotwy. Nie mam pewności czy odpowiednich rozmiarów, ale kotwy są. Dodatkowo wymieniono silnik, bo go zalało... Jak pisałam, było "kopania" się, ale wymieniono. Nie mogliśmy zmienić instalatora ze względu na gwarancję. Musi być licencjonowany, bo w przeciwnym wypadku nie będzie gwarancji.
> Sprawa tyczy się jednak tego, że zbiornik okazał się nieszczelny. Przy ponownym montażu zauważyłam dziury. Były różnej wielkości, między zbiornikiem ze ściekami, a zbiornikiem oczyszczoną wodę. Ta się spokojnie przelewała. Instalator za wskazówkami producenta od razu to naprawił..... Niestety zestaw naprawczy nie pomógł i nadal przeciekało..... Wtedy dopiero zaczęło się kopanie o wymianę zbiornika na nowy.
> Po ciężkich i długich bojach, w sobotę osadzono nowy zbiornik. W niedzielę, otwieram zbiornik, żeby zobaczyć jak wygląda nowy, czysty, zauważam wodę w zbiorniku na czystą wodę, a której nie powinno tam być ponieważ oczyszczalnia nie pracowała. Przyglądam się bacznie i znowu widzę dziury! 
> Mogę  stwierdzić, że zbiorniki są robione niedbale, a przy takich pieniądzach i produkcie PREMIUM takie niedociągnięcia nie powinny mieć miejsca.
> TERAZ PYTANIE: ŻĄDAĆ UPUSTU NA WADLIWY TOWAR, NAPRAWIĆ I JAK TO MÓWI MĄŻ, MOŻE CIŚNIENIE TO PÓŹNIEJ WYRÓWNA I JAKOŚ TO BĘDZIE? CZY PODZIĘKOWAĆ, NIECH ODDAJĄ PIENIĄDZE ZA WSZYSTKO I DZIĘKUJEMY KINGSPANOWI?
> Oczyszczalnia jest bardzo istotna i chcieliśmy mieć ją dobrej jakości i praktycznie bezobsługową, ale cóż? 
> 
> Opróżniać trzeba raz do roku. Pytał Pan, który mi odpowiedział, za co bardzo dziękuję


Pierwsza oczyszczalnia miała przecieki wewnątrz, które montażysta próbował naprawić. Druga i nowa oczyszczalnia też ma przecieki znów wewnątrz ? Żeby było jasne nie na zewnątrz ? Jeśli byłby to jakieś przecieki na zewnątrz to może się wylewać jak i wlewać do środka to miałbym gdzieś taką oczyszczalnię. Jeśli są to znów przecieki wewnątrz, to mogą znów to naprawić. Nie wiem, czy da się jaką kasę im utrącić, bo nie będą chętni do upustu za towar wadliwy po zamontowani. Jak by znowu chcieli naprawić to, to ja na waszym miejscu, chciałbym serwis producenta, a nie klejenie montażysty. Niech przyjeżdża ktoś od nich i się pod tym podpisuje, że zrobił to serwis producenta, a nie montażysta na którego mogą zawsze coś tam zrzucić. Do tego chciałbym na piśmie, że jak naprawa ich nie będzie skuteczna, to żądacie zwrot kosztów za oczyszczalnie, bo nie możecie dostać dobrej. Może się wystraszą i zrobią to wreszcie dobrze. 
Nie wiem nadal co macie za oczyszczalnią. Gdzie to wsiąka i ile tam montażysta dał kamienia jako podsypki. Jak głęboko są rury kanalizacyjne w ziemi, a jak głęboko stoi woda w gruncie. 
Tu widać, że sam produkt może być dobrze zaprojektowany i z dobrą reklamą, ale jego wykonanie i gwarancja to inna sprawa. Ja mam oczyszczalnię z Centroplastu i nie jest to aż takie niby PREMIUM jak wasza, ale u mnie każda komora to oddzielny zbiornik i chyba to lepsze, patrząc na wasze problemy.
Dowiedzcie się jeszcze dokładnie ile macie gwarancji na oczyszczalni od producenta, a ile jest gwarancji od montażysty na sam montaż, bo to nie to samo, aby nie wyszło, że jest ona krótka i jak się skończy to i tak nie będzie żadnej.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Za pierwszym razem zamontowali "po swojemu". Nie wzięli pod uwagę prośby męża, żeby zrobić drenaż (materiały mieliśmy przygotowane). Instalator stwierdził, że tak się nie robi i zrobili jak uważali. Wszelkie kwity od oczyszczalni dostaliśmy po jej zamontowaniu. Jak w nie spojrzeliśmy to tym bardziej utwierdziliśmy się, że nie jest dobrze. W instrukcji montażu wyraźnie napisano i przedstawiono graficznie, iż należy wykonać płytę o grubości min. 150 mm. z chudego betonu pod zbiornik. Ze względu na winę leżącą po stronie instalatora, oczyszczalnie ponownie osadzono. Tym razem obsypano ją betonem, polano wodą i osadzono kotwy. Nie mam pewności czy odpowiednich rozmiarów, ale kotwy są. Dodatkowo wymieniono silnik, bo go zalało... Jak pisałam, było "kopania" się, ale wymieniono. Nie mogliśmy zmienić instalatora ze względu na gwarancję. Musi być licencjonowany, bo w przeciwnym wypadku nie będzie gwarancji.


Ogólnie to na rynku instalatorski, jest obecnie bardzo duży popyt, gdyż "bańka budowlana" jest nadmuchana. Buduje się dużo i instalatorzy, poszerzają zakres swojej oferty. Czyli najpierw zajmowałem się hydrauliką wewnątrz budynku, a oczyszczalnia to prawie to samo, więc też to robię  :smile:   :smile: . Miał być to żart, ale jak to teraz czytam to przestał być śmieszny  :sad: . Sam miałem lata temu taką drogę, tylko wówczas oczyszczalnie miały początek i było znaczniej mniej producentów.
Nie chcę, abyście pomyśleli, że bronię producenta BIODISC, ale z drugiej strony to pewnie przeszkolili takiego instalatora i niby jak potem mają weryfikować, a raczej przedłużać jego licencję na montaż z gwarancją fabryczną. Chyba nikt tak nie robi  :sad: . Z drugiej strony instalator od razu w oczach klienta, wygląda na fachowca, bo "AŻ TAKIE" oczyszczalnie montuje. Może on nadal nie mieć takiej wiedzy, ani takiego doświadczenia, bo to przychodzi z czasem. Pewnie myślicie, że projektant powinien to zaznaczyć w projekcie - "montaż w trudnych warunkach i zrobić ............". Prawie nikt tak nie projektuje, tylko pisze, że montaż zgodnie z instrukcją producenta. Ogólnie to wszystko może się skończyć, a raczej doprowadzić do miejsca, gdzie teraz Wy jesteście  :sad: .

----------


## czystesrodowsko

*@PauLLid* temat montażu pierwszej oczyszczalni jest zamknięty, ale szkoda, że w sytuacji ewidentnych błędów ze strony instalatora oraz wadliwego produktu kosztowało to sporo nerwów z Waszej strony. Wady w urządzeniach mają prawo się zdarzyć, mówi o tym statystyka, jednak klasę sprzedawcy poznaje się po tym, jak zareaguje w takiej sytuacji. 

Co do drugiej oczyszczalni. Czy byliście przy jej montażu? Bo może woda w ostatniej komorze była, bo firma montująca oczyszczalnię po prostu zalała ją wodą – tak się robi. 

Jeżeli dziury w przegrodzie są w jej dolnej części, za którą jest część osadowa osadnika gnilnego, to taka nieszczelność powoduje omijanie zasadniczej części bioreaktora, czego być nie powinno (czyli ponowna reklamacja). Jeżeli nieszczelność jest w górnej części przegrody, czyli za bioreaktorem, to nie wpływa to na działanie oczyszczalni, ponieważ te części są połączone hydraulicznie. Jest to faktycznie zwykła niedbałość. Teoretycznie nadaje się na reklamację, ale chyba szkoda nerwów - Wasza decyzja. Natomiast taka niedbałość za oczyszczalnię w tej cenie jest nieakceptowalna, więc może faktycznie częściowa rekompensata. Mimo wszystko Biodisc jest bardzo dobrą oczyszczalnią i miejmy nadzieję, że to była jakaś wadliwa partia, a nie sposób na obniżenie kosztów produkcji przez producenta.

----------


## anield

Odmawiam temat  jak tam wasze oczyszczalnie BioDisc po paru latach używania? Coś się z nimi dzieję czy dalej bez awaryjne? Przymierzam się do kupna

----------


## AK11

BioDisc BA działa u mnie dwa lata. Najprostsza wersja bez żadnych dodatków. Jak na razie wszystko działa bezproblemowo. Raz na dwa miesiące z czystej ciekawości podnoszę pokrywę i patrzę do środka. Tarcze pokryte błoną biologiczną powoli się obracają, smrodek wydobywający się z oczyszczalni po otwarciu pokrywy  nie jest zbyt intensywny, a ścieki oczyszczone w zbiorniku za oczyszczalnią mają bardzo niską mętność, słomkowy kolor i delikatny zapach. Po roku użytkowania zamówiłem szambowóz i opróżniłem oczyszczalnię (bardziej z ciekawości niż z potrzeby, jak się okazało). Podczas normalnej eksploatacji z oczyszczalni nie wydobywają się żadne zapachy, a jedynie stojąc nie dalej niż dwa metry od oczyszczalni można usłyszeć delikatny szum pracującego napędu i przelewających się ścieków.

----------

